# [SOLVED] Team Fortress 2 will not start



## p_man3063 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello, I have bought Team Fortress 2 and I put the cd in and installed it. 
It installed fine, but when I go to play it, it opens with the video at the beginning, but then tries to open another screen, but minimizes and closes very quickly. What do you think is the problem? 

I have reformatted my computer and 2 of my drivers are not installed because I cannot find the correct drivers for my computer.
I do not know what manufacturer made this computer, as there isnt a logo or anything on the case. I got it from a school and I reformatted it and installed all the drivers I could.

The drivers that are not installed are in Other Devices in Computer Management:
PCI Modem
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
Any help on the drivers, click here for my thread in Driver Help.

I have PC Wizard 2008 installed and I will try and give the information as clear as possible to help.

Mainboard: ECS M935LR
Chipset: SiS 650
Processor: Intel Pentium 4 @ 1600 MHz
Physical Memory: 512 MB (2 x 256 DDR-SDRAM)
Video Card: Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) SiS650/1/GL/GX,740 GUI 2D/3D Accelerator
Hard Disk: WDC (40 GB)
CD-Rom Drive: LG CD-RW CED-8083B
Network Card: 3COM Corp, Netoworking Division 3C905C-TX Fast Etherlink for PC Management NIC
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
DirectX: Version 9.0c


I have tried everything that I can think of, and I will post my information in the Driver Support section to try and get some help for the two drivers, but I decided that this knowledge might be helpful and might just be my problem to solve this. And if so, then I can hopefully get help in that section.
I would really love to play this game because it would be a waste of money to not be able to play it.

Thanks again


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 will not start*

its probably because you have that integrated video card in your motherboard and it can't run the game.

can you take a picture of the inside of your comp or just tell us if you have a AGP or PCI-E slot on your motherboard?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 will not start*

Yep. Very old integrated graphics card. Pretty sure it was out about the same time as the original TNT cards from Nvidia.


----------



## p_man3063 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 will not start*

@Mcninjaguy

I can try to take a picture soon.
I have been busy with work and other things as well, so It should be either today or tomorrow when I get the chance


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 will not start*

Hi All,

I believe p_man3063 issues are resolved according to this post:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/reformatted-and-lost-some-drivers-354747.html#post2025250

The drivers being installed seems to have corrected the issue.
I have notified p_man3063 to let us know.
Bill


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 will not start*

Thanks Bill, good to hear it was sorted out.
Though I have to say, I am surprised it's able to even run.
I've got an old TNT card (which should perform better than the SiS) and it can barely run Half Life.


----------



## p_man3063 (Mar 10, 2009)

Well honestly, I got the game to work, its just that it says that I need to get a graphics card that supports Swift Shader 1.1 or something... I dont know lol. 

Guess its time for a new graphics card 

Any suggestions on a graphics card that will work with my other hardware and hopefully play TF2?


----------

